# Mill Hollow



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

Fished Mill Hollow on Monday, slow day. The place was packed with people, but the fish were hard to catch. We caught four between two of us. Two rainbow's and two Albino's. The only other fish we saw caught, were with a group across the lake. We were there from 7:00 am until about 11:00 am. Nice to have the place back open and fishable though.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Good to hear. Glad someone was getting some fishing in this weekend. I love camping up there too. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I was camped south and over the mountain from Mill Hollow over the weekend. Fished it on Sunday and like you said, shoulder to shoulder humans. We did manage to catch some finless rainbows on different lures from the bank.

I saw several pretty good sized albinos cruising in shallow but never enticed any to strike.

The shoreline was pretty loaded with bellied-up carcasses. People should learn how to release a little better or just keep the poor buggers....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I took 2 of the grandkids there a couple of weeks ago.
We fished it with jigs under a bobber and did alright.
I didn't want to fish with power bait.
Too many deep hooked fish with that stuff.
We let our fish go for another day.

The reservoir still has a way to go before it's full.
Next year, it should be back to normal.

It was good to be able to fish it again.
What a beautiful place.[except for the trash already]


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

I wonder if the DWR will eventually put Tiger Trout back in there along with Brookies. Anyone know?


----------



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I thought I read somewhere that tigers were put back in there, but they were only a few inches long. So it may be a year to two before anyone catches one with some size.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

They also need to regulate the taking of Tiger Trout and put a slot limit on the size, similar to Strawberry. Bait fisherman could still take all the planter rainbows at a limit of 4 and maybe keep 1 tiger over 18 inches. If that happened it would be phenomenal.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

cazmataz said:


> They also need to regulate the taking of Tiger Trout and put a slot limit on the size, similar to Strawberry. Bait fisherman could still take all the planter rainbows at a limit of 4 and maybe keep 1 tiger over 18 inches. If that happened it would be phenomenal.


Agreed.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Mill Hollow is the wrong place for tighter regs.
It's small and recieves heavy angling pressure, especially bait fishing.

Tiger Trout are being produces in mass numbers and it's fun to have them in so many different waters.

Mill Hollow is what it is, a nice place to take the family and catch some fish.


----------



## Sawz (Jun 9, 2009)

here is the stocking report taken from DWR website



MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW ALBINO 500 10.47" 07/30/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW 1000 10" 07/30/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW 1800 10" 08/06/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW 1001 10.47" 08/17/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW ALBINO 500 10.77" 08/17/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch BROOK TROUT 6278 3.82" 08/18/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch TROUT TIGER 5295 3.22" 08/18/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW ALBINO 500 10.77" 08/25/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW 1201 10.07" 08/25/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW 1175 10.21" 09/01/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW ALBINO 570 10.96" 09/01/2009
MILL HOLLOW RES Wasatch RAINBOW 1596 10.6" 09/08/2009


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

I agree that Mill Hollow is a nice place to take the family to catch some fish. Maybe they ought to leave it that way and not regulate. However, it is hard to find a good place to float tube and pontoon with sizable fish where you are not going to get blown off the water. I just think they need to put some tighter regulations in place where they are currently stocking Tiger trout. Maybe Currant Creek. 

I saw that they are planting Tigers in Mill Hollow. However, none grow bigger because they will be taken when they are caught.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Tigers are stocked to allow people to catch and keep fish and to give people more fishing opporunity. There are considered a bonus in many lakes, and that is how they are managed to give people CATCH AND KEEP fish. They were put in currant Creek for the same reason, so people could catch and take home something besides cutthroat (which in most places they are trying to Protect) it does no good to put a size restriction on a sterile fish like tigers, they dont reproduceat all. unlike, cutthroat that need to be protected to reach a certain size before they can do that.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Mill Hollow is that last place that they need to regulate tiger trout. Those fish are taking over utah! They don't need regulations anywhere as they go incredibly fast and the DWR will just grow some more. There's a tons of places to catch trophy size tiger trout that aren't mill hollow. The place is too small and too over fished for anything big. Remember MH has only been reopened for a few months so it will take some time for the fishery to stabilize. All you're going to catch are hatchery fresh fish. It is a great place to teach or have some quick fun in a 'Toob but that's all it will ever be. If you want big Tigers go to the hundreds of other, bigger lakes where they are stocked and taking over.

^^ike


----------

